# Eaton, OH. Gorgeous sable! Paxton, friendly 2 y/o male.



## Rerun

Very interesting coloring on this one!



















Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Eaton, OH | Paxton


Paxton is a 2 year old, male German Shepherd who came to the shelter on Thanksgiving Day. He is very friendly, up to date on vaccinations and has been dewormed. 

*Humane Society of Preble County
*Eaton, OH
937-456-PETS (7387) 
[email protected]


----------



## GoSearchk9

Gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## GsdLoverr729

Oh he is dropdead gorgeous!!! I want him *pouty face*


----------



## Denali Girl

Oh my!! Awesome. I wonder what the issues were for getting rid of him?


----------



## Anja1Blue

Denali Girl said:


> Oh my!! Awesome. I wonder what the issues were for getting rid of him?


Possibly none - a lot of dogs are dumped around holidays. The next surge will be at Christmas.

He is a very handsome boy....
___________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD 
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Raizo

Gorgeous!


----------



## Lesley1905

Wow! He's neat looking!!


----------



## KZoppa

he's a great looking boy. wonder why he got ditched. i would take him in a heartbeat if i thought hubby would let me.


----------



## GsdLoverr729

KZoppa said:


> he's a great looking boy. wonder why he got ditched. i would take him in a heartbeat if i thought hubby would let me.


 Same here, cept instead of hubby its parents. Nd if I could get to him. Sooo handsome!!! :wub:


----------



## KZoppa

okay even hubby said he was gorgeous and if we lived closer would be there first thing to get him. man he is a good looking dog. and he's a male too! my future GSD would be a male sable like this guy.


----------



## JustMeLeslie

Oh he is such a good looking boy!!Beautiful coloring. Hope he finds a good home.


----------



## GsdLoverr729

Any news yet on him?


----------



## lar07

bump! He is stunning! On the facebook page it looks like someone found him Thanksgiving morning and brought him in as a stray, said he was super sweet in the car on the way there!


----------



## spiritsmom

VERY sweet seeming boy - I visited him today. No time to get him out but he was very nice in the kennel. No apps on him as of today.


----------



## Rerun

Spirtsmom - what is the pull fee for these two and how much at risk are they?


----------



## Denali Girl

He looks younger than 2 doesn't he? Man oh man is he good looking, I love the coloring on him.


----------



## Anja1Blue

No longer listed on Petfinder. Hope he found a home.....
______________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## spiritsmom

He's still on their site. Usually pull fees are $25 for rescues, sometimes more if they had spayed or neutered the dog. He is young acting, maybe 1-2 yrs old. This used to be a fairly high kill shelter but when I was there they said they are no longer affiliated with the county so whether that means they are no longer animal control I have no idea. It is a lower income area with lots of outside dogs so if he gets adopted locally that may be the life he will lead - they do screen though. I've pulled dogs from there both on my own and when I worked for a humane society. Dogs are usually very nice, but almost all of them came with kennel cough.


----------



## VomBlack

Ahhh, he is gorgeous.. if it comes down to it and he really needs a foster and finds himself in upstate NY.. :crazy:


----------



## pamela berger

bump NEW LINK

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18109717


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Eaton, OH | Paxton This is his current petfinder link, he's still there.

Paxton is a 2 year old, neutered male German Shepherd who came to the shelter on Thanksgiving Day. He is very friendly, up to date on vaccinations and has been dewormed. *Paxton has also been heartworm tested and microchipped.
*
​*He looks super friendly..*

*
*


----------



## pamela berger

bump


----------



## DaniaD

Bump! Still listed!


----------



## vomlittlehaus

Gorgeous black sable male. Possibly East German or Czech breeding in there. Very focused attention from looking at the pictures. Would probably do very well with obedience, agility or even SAR. I am surprised he is still there.


----------



## Melgrj7

Can anyone evaluate him as a potential working candidate?


----------



## vomlittlehaus

Is there a rescue that can get more info on him? I am willing to get him and foster him on my own. I think it is an 8hr drive from me, but he would make a great working dog for someone looking for those lines. I am thinking he is too much dog for the people that had him.


----------



## Rerun

I would contact poster spiritsmom who went to visit both this dog and the female he came in with (who was adopted, supposedly, but given her eval of the females temperament I would question whether she was euthanized and it wasn't disclosed to the public).

Not sure if she may be able to give you a better eval. I believe she is about 15 minutes from the shelter, if I remember correctly.


----------



## DaniaD

Bump


----------



## Konotashi

Pretty guy! Reminds me of Halloween, hehe.


----------



## carolinem

Mid-Atlantic German Shepherd Rescue would like to take him into rescue and find him a great home, only one problem and that is transport. Does anyone know of any transports that we can hook up with to get this boy to safety?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Have you talked to the shelter - I thought he has applicants on him already?


----------



## spiritsmom

He's a really good boy, acts like a puppy still and he could certainly use a little more weight! 

Just not a good guy about cats - he'd like to eat them. Great with people (including my two kids) and good with other dogs - just a bit hyper which is offputting to some other dogs who don't like that. 

He is going to be a nice dog with just a little brushing up on manners. Very easy to handle, he let me do anything I wanted to him. In fact he is submissive as you can see in the first pic. Takes treats nicely. He is very hyper at first but he settles down. 





























Just need to get him transported to Maryland from Ohio - due to the cat issue I can't foster him for long because I have cats and not the kind of house where I can easily separate them from a dog other than crating the cats - which they hate.

Oh and no applications on him, previous app did not go through - they did not elaborate as to why.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

So is he with you and out of the shelter?


----------



## spiritsmom

He's still at the shelter right now. I could go pull him Thursday (when I'm off work again), but have no good place to keep him other than crated in the house (where my cats live) or kenneled outside with access to my heated shed building - it's currently being used by my feral cats I take care of so I am not sure where or what to do with those cats who are using that building to stay out of the cold (it has a pet door so they can come and go). I just don't want any injured or dead cats (whether they be my cats or the feral cats).


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Boarding/vet office?


----------



## spiritsmom

Yeah that would be doable but I don't know who would pay that bill - I know my credit card is still hurting from christmas? I don't currently work for a vet so I can't get discounted boarding - most here are $20-25/day. If it wasn't for him going off on the cats there he'd be at my house right now. I was actually more worried about how he'd be with other dogs than with cats.


----------



## lar07

wow, he is just stunning! BUMP!!!!


----------



## RoseRegn

I've just been a lurker on the forum for over the past year, but I thought I should share this with those who are interested in helping/adopting Paxton.

Our family had submitted an application and called the shelter multiple times to speak with them regarding Paxton (if he was still there, their adoption processes, fees, requirements, etc). It was our understanding that everything was fine and in order, and that we just had to drive down to come get him.

Anyway, we got a call on the way down to get him (10-hour drive round-trip) from the shelter saying that they were denying our application. We asked why the change, and they said it's because they've now noticed he likes to run around a lot outside in their large yard. No kidding.

So we asked to speak with the manager there. Figured it never hurts to try and discuss things. 

The manager repeated that Paxton now needs a fenced-in yard, but also mentioned that he can't be crated. She said he shows extreme anxiety in small kennels and in crates, and that's why they're keeping him in an extra-large kennel. 

We had mentioned on our application that we would be using a crate, but that since someone is always home, he would most likely only be using it at night or if he was napping during the day. If he can't be crated (even after trying a very long and slow desensitization process), we would be fine dog-proofing a whole room for him if that's what is in his best interests, or letting him be free in the house.

We explained how we understood their concern about us not having a fenced yard, and that we understood that they want to make sure that Paxton doesn't run away or get hurt once adopted into a new family and that he gets lots of exercise. But that we also would not have him run loose outside off-leash except in secured fenced areas. As long as he didn't have 100% recall he would be on a leash, dragline, or longline. There are lots of walking trails around here, and we have 80 acres of land and lakefront property. We're not inexperienced dog owners either, and I volunteer at a shelter to train the dogs there multiple times each week. And should a behavior issue come up that is past our experience level, then we would seek as much help as needed from trainers, etc.

Unfortunately the manager wasn't interested in discussing it with us. I found it very rude how she replied to us with such a snotty manner saying she didn't care. She insinuated that she would rather adopt Paxton out to someone with a tiny fenced yard that left him out all day alone.

Hopefully someone can get him out of there soon. We're all crushed that we can't take him home. It was something we'd all been looking forward to. I keep telling myself that things happen for a reason. Maybe someone else is meant to adopt him. Maybe we're meant to adopt another dog. Who knows. We tried though.


----------



## carolinem

Rose sorry to hear of your problems with the shelter, it sounds as though you would give Paxton or any dog a very good home. 

MAGSR was going to take him into rescue if we could find transport, but I have been told that the shelter will not be releasing him to rescue, that he is safe and will stay at the shelter until he is adopted.


----------



## LuvourGSDs

RoseRegn,

I'm so sorry this shelter done this to you.  Boy, I would think they would want to let this guy get out of the shelter since he has been there about 2 months !!!!! 

He is about 2.5 hrs one way from us. My GF sent him to me way back before he was posted saying, he would be a great agility boy for me ! I would like to have a nice dark sable male someday, but my goal for next agility dog was to raise up into it. 

This guy needs a job like such & would probably be great at it ! His looks are awesome & if his temp is just a nice, which looks like it, bet he is a great dog !!! :wub: 

Anyone know if OTI or stray ?

Just makes me so upset that this shelter is being such a pain in the a** & they need to get this boy adopted out SOON.


----------



## martemchik

This is what pisses me off about shelters and adopting dogs, I feel like sometimes its so much easier to go to a breeder! I've heard so many stories of great dog owners being denied dogs because of a current living sitution or some other family issue that makes no difference to the dog. I just get tired hearing about all the animals in the shelter when there are plenty of good dog owners getting denied adoption.

Gorgeous dog though, love that bushy tail.


----------



## Rerun

For what it's worth, we have attempted several times since I originally posted this thread to offer help for Paxton either in the form of transport, privately pulling him and transporting him here ourselves, or fostering for the shelter or through a GSD rescue that we are an approved foster home for.

A volunteer coordinator whose e-mail is listed on the shelter website replied very kindly to me both times I e-mailed inquiring about Paxton, and said she was forwarding the e-mails to the shelter manager. The shelter manager never bothered to contact me back, despite tons of references on our behalf.

This is why, I personally, only do private adoptions. I will help shelters when they seek and appreciate help, and we help transports a ton. But adoption and pull wise...we are about ready to give up even offering because more often than not, they aren't interested. A shelter that would rather see a dog continue to sit in the shelter day after day vs getting them into an approved rescue situation isn't being run properly IMHO.


----------



## vat

This just pisses me off also. Sounds like the shelter manager has a bug up her arse! Why deny an adoption, ok I can get that but to deny rescue???? She is doing this dog no favors at all. Maybe someone should put a bug into the local media and find out what her problem is! Is this a county shelter or private?


----------



## lar07

I am SO sorry that you and your family were turned down for such petty things. This poor dog has been in the shelter now for 2 months!! What is wrong with people??


----------



## BucksMom

It is a Humane Society. Does that make a difference?

The person that got the Female out, maybe she would go and check on Paxton.

Just a thought.


----------



## chinamom2

Good grief, refusing to even send to rescue and he has been there 2 months. This is the only shelter my daughter refuses to visit with me, it has quite an odor.


----------



## LuvourGSDs

BucksMom said:


> It is a Humane Society. Does that make a difference?
> 
> The person that got the Female out, maybe she would go and check on Paxton.
> 
> Just a thought.


Yes, good suggestion.............. 

BTW, Like you avatar photo, but think 2 dogs are missing............. LOL :wild:


----------



## BucksMom

LuvourGSDs said:


> Yes, good suggestion..............
> 
> BTW, Like you avatar photo, but think 2 dogs are missing............. LOL :wild:


Who was it that helped Latisse?

LOL I tried to fit them all but they were all mashed. Maybe you can make the pic small enough for me.


----------



## spiritsmom

He was a stray, I know that much. And really this shelter was never this hard to work with before. I've pulled dogs and cats from them from 2000-2006 and never had a problem. This is the first time they've not sent a dog to rescue. 

And he is NOT in a large kennel at all - both times I was there to see him he was in one of their normal sized kennels, about 4 foot square (if that) and they did have the xtra large kennels on the other side of the dog room with some empty. They do have large chain link pens outside which is where they put the dogs while cleaning, but they are only in those when cleaning is being done. 

I find it strange that a shelter wants to keep him so bad, why on earth would they be like that.

Latisse was supposedly adopted locally - at least that's what they told me. 

And yes that shelter has a very foul odor - always has even when it was brand spanking new (makes me wonder how they clean it). If you think it's bad in that building, you should have been in their old building, phew!

Never had a problem until now with this place and it was the shelter manager I spoke to that said she would not be allowing him to go to rescue. And I feel bad because he is just not cut out for long term shelter life. 

They won't let someone adopt him who intends to crate - um hello, he is spending the last 2 months in a crate (a bigger one yes but still a cage!)


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Well, since this does not seem like an urgent situation, high kill shelter, I am moving him to non-urgent.


----------



## LuvourGSDs

Spiritsmom,

Thanks for the info ! VERY SAD IMO, he NEEDS to go to a rescue IMO to BE placed into the right working home ! No crating, BS, best way for them to be taught/learn certain things.

This just makes me sad as this poor boy needs out of here & the shelter needs to be working harder on doing so. 

Plz do NOT let him fall through the cracks since being moved.


----------



## JohnnyB

He shows adopted. Anyone able to confirm?


----------

